# Deaf or Selective Hearing?



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

Hmm, I can't offer any advice, but I hope all works out well.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

*hugs* I haven't experienced any of this so I don't have any advice. I just wanted to give you a hug and my support. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm not a mom, but wanted to offer support.

Does your GP have any other ideas? Where the people testing used to dealing with such a young child? I think I'd be asking to have him sent to a specialist. What happens if you sneak up behind him and make a loud noise? Does he hear it? 

Hubby and I have a client that can't hear *herself* talk, she can hear others talk to her but something isn't connected right in her ears. It causes her to have a speach problem. I can't imagine how her parents taught her to talk....????

Good luck, it must be such a worry.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

More then likley he was tested by a pediatrician.

I have a feeling it his speech is off there is probably "some" issue. Whether it's deafness or not I'm not sure. I would have him retested for your own sanity. I think you are right that he can hear some because you would have noticed 100% deafness. 

I would see if you can get a prescription to take him to a specialist to see exactly what the issue is. Has he had ear infections? It's great that you caught it this early whatever the problem because you have time to figure out how to deal w/ it before he starts kindergarten...

Poor baby... I really hope it's more ingoring the mommy and the teacher and not understanding the doctor. The test they did for max had stuff they stuck to his head and read the reactions.....maybe you can get one of those?


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi hope all works out. We have a 6 year old son who was born VERY premie We too went through this. For us it ended up being he could hear but he didn't understand what we wanted so he tested badly he was then tested for other disabilities but they came to the realization that he had non just when it came to comprehension he doesn't do so well. At times he chooses not to listen we constantly repeat then ask him to repeat and then do as we say. He is also a BIG over thinker...I'm certain he got that from me so when he is told something he won't respond b/c he is trying to think EVERYTHING out lol It's getting better with time, Now if we ask him something about a video game he is SPOT ON :wink: Good Luck


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

You're in the 'what' stage! All of kiddos (and grands) have gone thru this. Do what YOU need for your sanity, and throw the rest to 'growing up!'


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Korrie... My now 14 yo had terrible "selective hearing" Her kindergarten and first grade teachers all told me that they thought she had hearing issues. Her only issue was that she had been in a "pre-school" that actually taught her numbers and letters and such since she was 3. She already knew what they teachers were teaching and she was bored so she lived in her own little world. I would stand in the kitchen and whisper...Do you want some ice cream??? And she'd scream YES!!!! from the living room. She wasn't deaf. 

Now my step-son Adam. He's a completely different story. He had MANY MANY MANY ear infections and he had horrible seasonal allergies...He WAS basically deaf from the ages of about 2-5. We only got to see him 4 days a month and noticed that he was always sick. We would even take him to the doctor from time to time on the weekends (urgent care) Just to get him some meds. (ARGH divorced life) Anyways. He started school and was "in trouble" 4 of the 5 first days of kindgergarten. The school insisted that the EX-Wife take him to the University for a REAL hearing test. He failed it miserably...Poor little ******.
He eventually ended up with 2 different sets of tubes in his ears and was held back a year. They put him in the school's "little pups" preschool and re-started him in Kindergarten the following year. He's now 8 and in 2nd grade. He's outgrown the ear infections and most of the allergies. He's getting good grades and his speech is developing along nicely. He still talks like a 5yo but it's getting better and better every time we see him. The school has been great and has him enrolled in an IEP and has him going to speech class 2 day a week and he's _supposed_ to be in tutoring as well. (that's another story).


I would have your pediatrician refer you to a professional hearing center and have Seth tested. They have a barrage of tests that little britches can understand and do very well with.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

G and K's Mom said:


> I'm not a mom, but wanted to offer support.
> Does your GP have any other ideas? Where the people testing used to dealing with such a young child? I think I'd be asking to have him sent to a specialist. What happens if you sneak up behind him and make a loud noise? Does he hear it?


He was tested by a general doctor, but this doctor has been seeing him since he was tiny. I'm thinking that they just dont have the equipment to do a test such as this on such a young person. 

He is going to a specialist in Feb. to get a real test done, then hopefully we'll know whats going on.

Anyone know if they do hearing tests when children are born?




farmpony84 said:


> More then likley he was tested by a pediatrician.
> 
> I have a feeling it his speech is off there is probably "some" issue. Whether it's deafness or not I'm not sure. I would have him retested for your own sanity. I think you are right that he can hear some because you would have noticed 100% deafness.


I agree, we would have had these and probably many more issues if he were 100% early on. The fact that we're having these issues now leads me to believe that there might be some issues, but now complete deafness. 

He is going to see a specialist in Feb. I'm not sure what type of test they'll be running, but I'll be sure to go to that one. My ex DID tell me about this appointment, but I spaced it out, that and I doubt my car would have started this morning anyway. I will be sure to make it this time.





Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Korrie... My now 14 yo had terrible "selective hearing" Her kindergarten and first grade teachers all told me that they thought she had hearing issues. Her only issue was that she had been in a "pre-school" that actually taught her numbers and letters and such since she was 3. She already knew what they teachers were teaching and she was bored so she lived in her own little world. I would stand in the kitchen and whisper...Do you want some ice cream??? And she'd scream YES!!!! from the living room. She wasn't deaf.
> 
> Now my step-son Adam. He's a completely different story. He had MANY MANY MANY ear infections and he had horrible seasonal allergies...He WAS basically deaf from the ages of about 2-5. We only got to see him 4 days a month and noticed that he was always sick. We would even take him to the doctor from time to time on the weekends (urgent care) Just to get him some meds. (ARGH divorced life) Anyways. He started school and was "in trouble" 4 of the 5 first days of kindgergarten. The school insisted that the EX-Wife take him to the University for a REAL hearing test. He failed it miserably...Poor little ******.
> He eventually ended up with 2 different sets of tubes in his ears and was held back a year. They put him in the school's "little pups" preschool and re-started him in Kindergarten the following year. He's now 8 and in 2nd grade. He's outgrown the ear infections and most of the allergies. He's getting good grades and his speech is developing along nicely. He still talks like a 5yo but it's getting better and better every time we see him. The school has been great and has him enrolled in an IEP and has him going to speech class 2 day a week and he's _supposed_ to be in tutoring as well. (that's another story).
> ...




He HAS had a lot of ear infections, and all went with their own concerns. It seemed like since he was tiny he was getting them; amazingly enough when the Dr looked at his ears today they were clear! 

I also know that my ex lets him ride in the skid loader, and he is around tractors a lot, so I am wondering if maybe that has anything to do with it. Maybe some, but very little I'm sure. 

Thinking about it MORE, Seth is always asking to have the radio turned up in the car.....  Of course I'm not one to blare the radio, but ugh... I am going to beat myself up over this until I know.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

skid loader! bad man... max wears earthings when he's on the tractor... bad bad man! Hit him w/ a vinigar filled water ballon!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Yep, I'm telling you skid loader, tractor, and probably who knows what else! 

He ticks me off. But there isnt anything I can do about it now, except yell at him and fantasize about........... never mind. lol


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

you can...nevermind.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

It's sounds kinda silly, but I always used to fail the hearing tests they would give at schools. They'd always make me take them over again. It was very annoying because I have very good hearing, but I just didn't take the hearing tests as seriously as all the other kids. While everyone else hurried to slap the button to show that they heard something I guess I just took my time. :lol:
My boss had the same problem with her 7 year old, and it turned out to be nothing. He was probably another one of those with selective hearing.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

When my BF was little he had many ear infections and even had to have tubes in his ears. He does have hearing loss and was told this at a very young age. He now has hearing aids but barely wears them.... 

atleast I can say things under my breath and he never hears them 

I hope everything works out for you Moxie. I would maybe invest in a pair of nice ear muffs for your little guy for when he is around the tractors and other loud equipment.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I called the ex and talked to him about the skid loader and tractors. He isn't around those elements around here, so the only place he'd have those issues are at my ex's house. 

I too think it's more of selective hearing. I get him back tonight, we have a full weekend ahead of us, but I'll be 'testing' him myself to help put my mind at ease.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Moxie said:


> I called the ex and talked to him about the skid loader and tractors. He isn't around those elements around here, so the only place he'd have those issues are at my ex's house.
> 
> I too think it's more of selective hearing. I get him back tonight, we have a full weekend ahead of us, but I'll be 'testing' him myself to help put my mind at ease.


I hope everything goes good for ya


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Moxie, we're kind of in the same predicament. Our youngest who's six now had horrible ear infections from birth. She got tubes put in at a year and a half old which both came out earlier than the doctor wanted. In fact, she still has to wear an ear plug in one ear when she swims or showers because the hole from the tube never healed. Anyway, she failed her most recent school hearing test. She doesn't have a problem with infections anymore, but she does get colds and she has allergies both of which affect her hearing and I think she had a cold at the time of the test. The school is going to test her again in the spring and if she fails again we'll be taking further measures, but nothing at home raises any red flags for us nor does her teacher have any concerns.

The ear infections and tractors could very well have compromised his hearing so my only advice is to do whatever those instincts that we mothers have tell you to do. :wink:


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

LOL Thanks guys, you all have been a great help and much support!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

oh.. not my intent! support...bah... BAD MOMMY! IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT! HMPH...

Kidding.... My office mate is half deaf if that helps you feel any better...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Bobbie, I just wanted to offer my support. I'm sure if there's anything wrong, you've caught it early enough for it to be fixed in a jiffy - IF there is anything wrong, Seth is young enough that to him, it doesn't matter too much, he will be able to adapt VERY quickly - little kids are great like that.
What about with the TV, does he sit abnormally close, or have the TV turned way up? 
You can try doing some tests yourself, like sneaking up behind him and whispering louder and louder until you get a response... but of course Seth could always just be playing the "ignore the mommy" game. You won't really know until you get some standardized tests done by a pediatrician, someone that knows how to test kids and make it so they understand... they'll probably have some blind tests so there's some sort of "control" to weed out inconsistent responses. Anyways, the people behind the tests know their stuff!!
I'm just blathering away. I'm sure Seth is fine and any bumps along the road that you might encounter will be dealt with easily!
Keep us updated, Bobbie, you know you're in my thoughts


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

When I was young I had a lot of ear infections...my eardrum burst once too and I remember having to get my ears suctioned out when I was little. I had tubes and that helped out a lot...I don't know if I had hearing issues or not...but I _think_ that's why I had them suctioned. 

But I second that the ear infections and loud vehicles may have something to do with it if there is something wrong. And as JDI said...if it does come down to something, that this is a good age because kids are great adapters and it'll be easier to "get used" to it.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I would go out and get another opinion, another test done somewhere else. Something you should do whenever there is any doubts about a test like this, or something that is of concern to your health. If the results come up the same way then I would start to look at what his options are.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Bah.... Seth is fine! I've been whispering to him since I got him last night. I even went in before I went to bed to check on him, and whispered "I Love You" and he kind of responded lol (he was out). 

We are still taking him to a specialist just to cover our bases.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

mmm... I see.... selective hearing eh??? beat him... just beat the kid.... LOL


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Oooooh NO! Don't you think the poor little man has gone through enough?! 

Poor Max... He and Ri need to come and stay with auntie Bobbie.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Yay! I'm so glad to hear that things went well with him last night. Good thing to still go and get everything checked out though.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, poor guy. My cousin who is about three only has about half of her hearing due to ear problems that took too long to get straightened out. It's rough communicating with her, but she understands and talks with us pretty easily... well, as well as a three year old can talk.

Hope everything works out and you figure everything out.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah... you tell me how he's gone through enough next time you ask him TWELVE times to pick up his toys...


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

He's pretty good about picking up his toys, it's tormenting the dog that he cant seem to resist.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah but that is fun...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I'd rather torment the dog too. :lol:


----------

